# Realtor Services - Washington DC area & Northern VA



## Cleo Shahateet

Hi, I am a licensed Realtor based in Northern VA - about 40 minutes from Washington DC and have many years of experience with International buyers. 

Virginia is a culturally diverse state where people from around the world come to work, learn and play. We have lived in the area for years, so we understand what makes Northern Virginia such a special place – why its proximity to Washington, D.C. draws many international and military families, why many people choose to retire in this beautiful area of the country, and why families with young children select this area for its excellent schools.

I am bilingual (English and Arabic) and can assist buyers and sellers fluently in either language. My wife is also highly experienced with international real estate transactions and relocations, and we would love to help international buyers, members of the military and families seeking to move to the northern Virginia area.

If you are moving to other area of the US, I can assist with referrals to other experienced and reliable Realtors. 

Please feel free to contact us with any questions or see my website for examples of [URL="http://www.cleosells.com"]properties in VA. [/URL]


----------

